# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Grano de polen.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros para estar a la moda con la nueva estación y los alérgicos subo un grano de polen que hoy dia está por todos lados.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (24-abr-2017),Jonasino (24-abr-2017),Los terrines (26-abr-2017),perdiguera (25-abr-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

Me recuerda a la mosca Sputch de la abeja Maya  :Wink: 
Gracias.

----------

frfmfrfm (24-abr-2017),Jonasino (24-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> Me recuerda a la mosca Sputch de la abeja Maya 
> Gracias.


Las comparaciones de HUESITO son geniales, empezando por su avatar y terminando por la mosca Sputch.

----------


## HUESITO

> Las comparaciones de HUESITO son geniales, empezando por su avatar y terminando por la mosca Sputch.


Gracias por permitirme un toque de humor.. pero es cierto, tengo algunos años y soy de los que vió la abeja Maya en sus orígenes...
Y cabe decir que se parece a la cabeza de una mosca con esos dos ojazos  :Big Grin:

----------

frfmfrfm (25-abr-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que eso que parecen los ojos de una mosca, son los sacos aéreos que le permiten estar más tiempo en el aire y así desplazarse más lejos.

----------

frfmfrfm (25-abr-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros subo una foto 400x.
Los granos de polen son las células sexuales masculinas de las plantas con flores.



El traslado del polen desde el órgano donde se ha formado hasta la parte femenina de la flor se conoce con el nombre de polinización.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (28-abr-2017),HUESITO (26-abr-2017),Los terrines (26-abr-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches subo una nueva fotografía del grano de polen, está realizada en campo oscuro 400x y he usado 3 fotografías con distintas profundidades de campo. 



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (28-abr-2017),HUESITO (28-abr-2017),Jonasino (29-abr-2017),Los terrines (27-abr-2017),perdiguera (28-abr-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece una molécula con geometría lineal. Gracias Francisco.

----------

frfmfrfm (29-abr-2017)

----------

